# LOGO



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

I am thinking about a logo for a soap business called Sweet Serenity. I was thinking of a mountain scene with pine trees and a lake. but then I thought of using like some herbs and maybe a border :? :? My son says Sweet Serenity should be the mountain scene. What do you all think? Open for any and ALL suggestions!!! Thanks!

Mary Lou


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the mountain scene. :biggrin


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

One thing to think about...If you want your logo on your labels think about how it will look small. I love my logo and so do my customers. It is a blue oval with my prettiest nubian chewing flowers from the blossoms below it and there is bubbles in the blue. Really cool on my banner and soap, but on my lotion bottles you can not see the cool details.
And now since I will have alpines and not nubians (yeah, shoulda thought that through!) I am rethinking my logo. Not so many details so it will look ok on a smaller label. (I mean mine still looks fine, but I hate losing the details!)


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....I'm still trying to come up with a logo. I really wanted a farm type picture but the details are lost when you make it small enough to put on a label. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's why you go to the professionals for stuff like this. Think about it, your logo will go on all your labels, your website, your letterhead, your business cards, your invoices. Give someone whose artwork you admire on others websites and business cards, give them your idea, then let them go with it. A good logo can cost $50, to me it's worth it. It's a business expense.

I love the name Marylou! Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Vicki - Do you have someone you recommend? My artwork for my current logo was handpainted by a friend, but not too much thought in the specifics...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

check out cometosilver.com she did my soap stuff, but you have to like her style....or if you want to go with a logo that is goat specific you can't beat Lynn Fancher she did my shoofly head above [email protected], which is my logo for the farm, my business card etc, she even designed my business cards. Her goat artwork is soo good ADGA is using her drawings for the breed photos. She also does cute ones, on her list of folks she also did my friend Ray's which is more of a cartoon type logo.

Sondra is also excellent for this type of stuff as is Lisa (Unruli) on here. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

love come to silver's stuff, but she doesn't have contact info listed. Tried to email her off her blog, but it did some weird thing. do you have an email?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sondra is not the best at coming up with idea's Now I can usually copy most so they can be put on magnetic signs or banners but coming up with ideas Nope I am not good.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

<[email protected]> This is the only contact I have. Perhaps one of the old timers on soapdish would know if you don't get her this way. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

The best thing to do would be to contact a professional. You get what you pay for. Often times a 'free' logo or one that you design yourself looks cheap.

I paid $250 for my herd logo but my soap logo was less expensive as it was designed by a good friend (who knew what she was doing).

Sara


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

ok....i am sooo not getting the frogs thing.....and kangaroos.......and mud.....and SNAKES? enlighten me.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

April Fool!

:rofl

Sara


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

well ya got me.....thought maybe you'all's goat milk had fermented.... sheesh, I really need to check the calender more often!


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I can't wait till this web site is done!!!!!


----------

